# Sour cherry wine



## Kivanc (Jul 22, 2020)

Cherry wine:

6 kg (13.22 lbs) sour cherry makes 6.5 lt (1.71 gallon) cherry juice,
Sugar to 1.110 s.g.,
2.5 lt (0.66 gallon) water,
Half spoon of pectic enzyme,
2 spoons of yeast nutrient,
1 spoon of acid blend
Bioferm Blanc yeast

We crushed the cherries with hand. Then we used straining bag until all of the pulps are discarded. Then we squeezed off the pulps in the straining bag once again.

Yeast starter: A cup of cherry juice, 2 tsp of sugar, when yeast starts to grow add another 1 tsp of sugar. When fermentation peaks, add it to the main concentration.

In the primary the yeast is still at its peak with spreading sweet aroma of cherry. Hope this aroma won’t go away...


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 22, 2020)

sounds good to me,,,,
Dawg


----------



## Vinobeau (Aug 23, 2020)

IMWO It seems a bit heavy on the fruit, but your alcohol level night counter that. Keep us posted as it ages.


----------



## hounddawg (Aug 24, 2020)

hounddawg said:


> sounds good to me,,,,
> Dawg


oh, i did not see the ltr all i saw was the 6.5,for 6.5 carboy,i took but it'll really be like eating off the tree,, lol
Dawg


----------



## Kivanc (Sep 13, 2020)

The fermentation finished at 1.000. It tastes more like wine. You could perhaps feel it’s a sour cherry wine but it’s more different than once it was in the primary spreading the sweet aroma of cherry. 

Perhaps I would have ceased the fermentation before it hits 1.000


----------



## Rice_Guy (Sep 13, 2020)

You have wine!
You put in a bit more water than I like and a lot less than the accountant wants.

Looks like you have two 4liter bottles, i usually back sweeten to about 1.015 when it has cleared.


----------



## sour_grapes (Sep 13, 2020)

Kivanc said:


> Perhaps I would have ceased the fermentation before it hits 1.000



Not sure what you meant there, but there wasn't really a way for you to have stopped it.


----------



## Kivanc (Sep 13, 2020)

sour_grapes said:


> Not sure what you meant there, but there wasn't really a way for you to have stopped it.



I mean I would have been started at 1.120 in order to leave some sugar to keep its aromatic flavor with a 14% tolerant yeast. I used brown sugar.

Though I satisfied with the outcome; sour wine taste.


----------



## KCCam (Sep 16, 2020)

Kivanc said:


> I mean I would have been started at 1.120 in order to leave some sugar to keep its aromatic flavor with a 14% tolerant yeast. I used brown sugar.
> 
> Though I satisfied with the outcome; sour wine taste.


Much simpler, and safer, to start with an SG that gives you the ABV you want when fermented dry. Once dry, stabilize, clear, and then you can backsweeten with as much or as little sugar as your taste buds desire, doing bench trials to dial it in perfectly.


----------

